# Cory Catfish...



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

After adding my moon sand the the tank, I have decided to try some cory cats, that is if they would be a good addition to the tank. I mostly want them so they can clean up this algae that grows on the bottom of my tank and sticks to the bottom... Will they eat the algae if it is on the bottom even though they aren't really algae eaters?

Also, I have a blue ram and pleco in this tank that are the main bottom occupiers (the others are angelfish and rasboras), so if I got a school of three small cories, would they be OK in this tank?

Lastly, I was wondering what I common and small variety is that I could get... I know I would do fine with one, but I know they do better in schools of 3 or more, so I really would like 3 _small_ cories, anyone know of common cories that don't reach too big a size? Thanks!

-Tim


----------



## danpbmx (Nov 24, 2002)

corys arnt much of alage eaters at all...nothing really would eat alage off the sand that you could add to your tank except...here we call them flower shrimp, i have one and it is almost 5 inches long, deep red color, he is huge, he looks so scary haha but is very harmless and cleans all the alage off the sand like nothing...still i would go with some cories, your ram would leave the alone most likely, i would get a school of 8 pygmy cories, max. size and i mean max. in 1 inch...awsome little fish, good cleaners


----------



## lanstar (Nov 29, 2002)

I agree. The little Corys are wonderful little guys. They never bother anyone. I've never seen one of mine bother a plant either - other than to hide in it. They have great personalities. 

Every day, I feed the top/mid dwelling guys flake food first. The Corys try their darndest to figure out how to get up there and get at those flakes!  While the flake food eaters are busy at one end of the tank, I put the sinking stuff in the other to keep it away from them while it sinks to where the Corys and Loaches will find it. The Corys always seem surprised when "their" food arrives. 

They remind me of a guy I went to school with... really nice guy, but dumb as a rock. 

Dan's right though. They're not algae eaters.

I'd get some, Tim. You may find they're one of your favorite fish after a while. They're sure one of mine.

Take care...

Tim


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Sounds like I'll have to get some! The main thing that they will probably provide is some agitation of the sand surface, because this algae doesn't withstand any of it, so if anything that is good. And also, a nice school scooting along the bottom should look nice!

-Tim


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

My favorite of the cory's... 
Panda Cory


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Those are awesome too! Only 2", I'll have to see what my LFSs have to offer!

-Tim


----------



## geekgirl (Feb 4, 2003)

Pandas are sweet, but a little delicate. Try to find tank-raised if you can I hear that helps. I have four juvenile (1/2") tank raised pandas, wish I had more. But I lost one the first night to stress I guess. They hang out with the otos for now. hehe.

As for the algae on your substrate, what does it look like? Your algae eaters will help a little with some of it, but if it's that brown clumpy stuff (diatom) you will just have to siphon it out every couple days until it's under control. Nothing eats it. On my tank I have two power filters and the light current tends to make it clump up in three spot in the tank, so I just suck it up and make about a 5 gal change every other day just to get it. (in addition to my regular water changes.)

If it's slimy stuff (dark green) that sticks to the bottom, nothing will eat that either, it's blue-green algae or cyanobacteria. You have to control it manually, or treat the tank with antibiotics to get rid of it.

Stacey


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

I think I might have a little bit of both, but more of the brown stuff.... I am not very frustrated yet since I know my tank is not balanced and I can't do anything about it until my ferts and CO2 regulator come. Those pandas are awesome! Does anyone know the average lifespan of these fish, or the pygmies?

-Tim


----------



## cousin it (Nov 1, 2002)

I have quite a few corys in my planted tanks.
6 bronze
11 sterbai
3 pandas
3 pygmys
so far my bronze corys are about 7 years old and are still going strong, I would guess that the pandas have about the same life span as mine are about 3 years old now and are still very much juveniles.

the pandas are very nice corys and the only ones I have actually paid the going rate for due to how much I like them.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I dont remember exactly how long I had my panda but as close as I can remember it was almot 5 years and 3 different tanks.

True pandas are a very pricey fish indeed...there is another cory out there that is a lot like a panda but it is not a true panda... so beware when you are shopping. Some will try to pass off the latter as a panda when it really isnt.


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

It is interesting you brought up cost, because I went to one of my LFSs (A World of Fish), and their panda cories were $9.99! Their Pygmy cories were also about $3.80. These are a bit expensive for me if I am going to have a 4-school of Pandas or 5-8 of the Pygmies... I am going to check out 2 other LFSs of mine and see what their prices are.

I am not as concerned about algae nearly as much as I am about cleaning the bottom and keeping the sand clean. Balance (which I finally should have with my ferts and CO2!) should mostly eliminate most of the algae, but all tanks have some algae... If they disturb the very top of the bottom enough, that is what I am looking for.

I already have 1 bushynose pleco (are these the same as bristlenose?) and he does fine, in fact, when I had flourite on top, the sharp edges had caused the "bushy" part of him to dissapear, and now it is growing back due to the smoothness of the sand!

I am really interested in getting a school for the bottom of my tank, and I can't wait until I finally get the fish!

-Tim


----------



## Skysong (Jan 18, 2003)

My cories get algae wafers and are so vicious eating them my clown loaches don't get to have any! I have to make a spot to drop another wafer in!


----------



## Skysong (Jan 18, 2003)

BTW cories at my LFS are $7 and up!


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Even for the smaller Pygmy Cories?? That is expensive, for such a small fish.... I'll have to use one of my 50% off coupons.

-Tim :fish:


----------



## Skysong (Jan 18, 2003)

that's only at my LFS, but I know the owner and he only sells me the best (and free ones 'slip' in sometimes  ) There are other places that sell cories for much less, don't worry. lol


----------



## knottyer77 (Aug 11, 2002)

I have 2 in a 20 gallon tank and 1 in a 10 gallon tank.
They are always on the go cleaning the gravel.
Highly recommended.
Charlie


----------



## mitche8359 (Feb 4, 2003)

The lfs that I go to is really expensive, but the cory's aren't that much!!! I mean neons are this place are $2.99 when you can get them at the local chain for $.99 and still most of the cory's are about $5. I'll have to check the panda species out to make sure.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

*Interesting Cory Breeding Article*

http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesworld/catfishology/cfaqs.htm


----------

